# Does it look like my GSD mix will have ears that stand?



## Chesleyy (Jun 23, 2016)

I got a German Shepherd/Lab mix last Monday and he just turned 8 weeks old this Friday! I have another GSD but I got him when he was 1 year old so I never saw his ears go through the different phases before standing up. I am really hoping my GSD/Lab has ears that stand up because I love the way that looks. If not.. Well, that will be okay too. I have noticed that they seem to be higher up now than they were just 6 days ago, however, I'm not sure if this is how they start to look before they start standing up? The lady we got him from said a lot of the puppies from the previous litters had ears that stand, so I'm hoping this will be the case! I attached two pictures of him the day I got him (Monday) and two pictures from today! What do you guys think? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Seeing the first 2 pics I was leaning toward probably not, they look heavy, but the other pics I'd say they have a chance. Also you mention "previous litters", are they purposely breeding lab/GSD mixes??


----------



## Chesleyy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the late response! Apparently the lady hadn't gotten her dog spayed and her dog has had 3 litters total but when I talked to her she said she is planning on getting her spayed now since she doesn't want anymore puppies. I don't really think it was "intentional" but nonetheless a result of carelessness when people don't spay and neuter. Regardless, I am very thankful to have gotten my puppy as a result.  Also, his ears are now standing at 10 weeks!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Magnificent ears!Such a cute pup!


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

So cute! Love the ears!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Chesleyy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you, guys!


----------

